
Apple baby Aza Raskin on the secrets of great User Interface - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/05/10/apple-baby-aza-raskin-on-the-secrets-of-great-user-interface/
======
ecoffey
That was incredibly insightful. I really liked the comments about Warrior
Scholars.

